# Steering Wheel too Sensitive



## BeasleyCF (Nov 27, 2009)

Hi Guys,

Just installed new steering wheel, Thrustmaster Ferrari 3-in-1, and tried to play Toca Race Driver 2. It worked but steering whey too sensitive ended up going from side to side all the time! :4-dontkno
How can I reduce the sensitivity of the wheel, or am I going to have to a. get a newr game, or b. take the wheel back to the shop!

Many Thanks,
Clare
:wave:


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Hello and welcome to TSF
you can go to Control Panel -> games controller
and adjust the settings of the wheel, decrease its sensitivity etc...
also some games have a sensitivity options in the game's option menu
try these and report back


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

I use a Ferrari Thrustmaster wheel, but not in Toca 2.

Have you installed the driver and configured the controller software? There aren't many options in Control Panel > Games Controller, they're mainly for basic setup and calibration. The real configuring is done in-game, and can sometimes be very different for each car or type of race.

I'm familiar with the wheel options in GRID, NFS Shift, Grand Prix 4 and rFactor, so if you post a screenshot of the options available to you in Toca 2, I can see what needs to be changed.


----------

